# Anyone know what kind of pipe this is?



## aznight (Apr 29, 2016)

Just got this as a gift yesterday.. anyone know how it works?


----------



## Won (Apr 29, 2016)

it looks like a manual vaporizor to me 
you put your bud in the screen thing and close it and hit it with a lighter. but make sure the flame doesnt get sucked in while hitting it , ( think of it as a vaporizor) i remember seeing somthing like this being demonstrated on a video on youtube before all these fancy vaporizors came out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2016)

It's a one hitter pipe - pack some bud on the screen & hit it with a bic.
It's not a vape, think of it as a pipe without the 90 degree angle to the bowl.

Really nice for a quick discrete hit in public.


----------



## WhiteKnightToker (Apr 29, 2016)

That is a vaporizer pipe. Like an e-cig but for dry herb. Looks like a watered down version of the snoop dog G pen dry herb vape pen.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2016)

WhiteKnightToker said:


> That is a vaporizer pipe. Like an e-cig but for dry herb. Looks like a watered down version of the snoop dog G pen dry herb vape pen.


I thought it a one hitter because I don't see the "button" to heat it up.
How does it "activate"?

Also it looks like the herb is all the way on the tip with no heating element in the inlet air stream.

Forgive my ignorance, my vape is a Silver Surfer (old school, I know).


----------



## WhiteKnightToker (Apr 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought it a one hitter because I don't see the "button" to heat it up.
> How does it "activate"?
> 
> Also it looks like the herb is all the way on the tip with no heating element in the inlet air stream.
> ...


Aha I see, I assume then you'd gently suck the flame through the screen in order to "manually" vape as an above poster mentioned. Just from the look alone, discreet, small, it seems to be a one hitter of some sort forsure. 

Post maybe a few more pics as I had a pipe similar to this but it has little funnels on top of the bowl as opposed to the screen on yours.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's called a bat. It is a one hitter.


----------



## WhiteKnightToker (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes that's right. Spot on ^


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> It's called a bat. It is a one hitter.


Aha, I was right, just didn't have the "Bat" nomenclature down. 

Did I win anything?


----------



## Won (Apr 29, 2016)

That could be a one hitter too. 
Ive had experiences with those one hitters with a tiny hole not that big. And theres no screens on the both sides. Idk though this could be a newer version of the one hitters.

Idk why ppl think vaporizors have to mechanical. As long as you are able to figure out how to light your bud without having the flame touch the bud and you smoke the thc. Your vaping


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2016)

Anyone remember these from decades ago called "Bullets". Anodized aluminum with a rubber tip and a screen on the inside. You could pack a fat gram in it!


----------



## Won (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes. But the screen is only at where the bowl rests. 
theres no screen on the lighting side from what i remember


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 30, 2016)

Won said:


> That could be a one hitter too.
> Ive had experiences with those one hitters with a tiny hole not that big. And theres no screens on the both sides. Idk though this could be a newer version of the one hitters.
> 
> Idk why ppl think vaporizors have to mechanical. As long as you are able to figure out how to light your bud without having the flame touch the bud and you smoke the thc. Your vaping


You cant just hold a flame close to some bud to vaporize it. The lighter is not going to get the weed hot enough to vaporize without touching it with the flame.

Manual vaporizers, haha. That shit is to funny.


----------



## Bunduki (Aug 13, 2016)

It's a pipe, that's all. I have one called Agent Blue which is virtually the same, it has a spiral air-path in the body, the bud goes into the end chamber, you suck the flame through the hole into the chamber to burn the weed, the spiral path gives the smoke longer to cool while keeping the pipe itself short.

Not really a one hitter, since you can fit a fair bit in there and get a fair few good draws off it (my version anyway) and is slightly less harsh than the old, straight air-path one hitters, but in no way a vaporizer


----------

